# Sharp & Dohme wooden crate



## Topusmc (Feb 27, 2011)

Real nice Sharp & Dohme 5 gallon wooden crate from Baltimore, MD. No storage bottle.  Faded tag says Vanilla Extract.  Gonna haul this one up to the Baltimore show for trade material.


----------

